# Reemplazar resistencias SMD por resistencias normales



## elwebeador (May 6, 2016)

Quiero implementar https://github.com/fenlogic/vga666/blob/master/documents/vga_manual.pdf que sirve para tener pantallas duales independientes en mi raspberry pi esta hecha a base de puras resistencias y la mitad de ellas son smd ¿que inconvenientes habria si las reemplazo con resistencias normales? por cierto los valores de las resistencias no me parecen muy comerciales

Gracias ...


----------



## ruben90 (May 6, 2016)

pues las resistencias de 1k,2k,4k,8k,16k, 80~120 ohms son comerciales y no hay diferencia entre resistencias SMD y las demás, el problema radica con la de 499 ohms. Podrías utilizar una de 500 ohms tolerancia de +/- 0.5% pero no se si la encuentres. Como siempre, la electrónica es más practica que teoría, para quitarte la duda debes proba.


----------



## elwebeador (May 6, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> pues las resistencias de 1k,2k,4k,8k,16k, 80~120 ohms son comerciales y no hay diferencia entre resistencias SMD y las demás, el problema radica con la de 499 ohms. Podrías utilizar una de 500 ohms tolerancia de +/- 0.5% pero no se si la encuentres. Como siempre, la electrónica es más practica que teoría, para quitarte la duda debes proba.



Gracias por la info amigo, tambien encontre una pagina donde lo hacen con solo 4 valores de resistencias y comerciales, ahi va por si a alguien más le sirve:

http://www.raspibo.org/wiki/index.p...aspberry_PI_B+_using_off_the_shelf_components


----------



## mmartins (Ago 13, 2018)

Hola! pongo mi duda en este post, por que tuve un problema con una resistencia SMD.
Arme un circuito que lo tome del blog de Terrazocultor Jose Manuel. Les dejo el link por si a alguien le interesa armarlo, el cual
es un _*Regulador de corriente alterna 3.8Kw.*_

Ciencia, inventos y experimentos en casa: Circuitos ÚTILES. 02. Regulador corriente alterna 3800 W

Arme el circuito tal cual esta en el blog con componentes comunes y corrientes. Luego diseñe el circuito y el PCB, pero en vez de usar resistencias comunes las reemplace por SMD  de 1/4w  (1206) y el problema lo tuve con la resistencia de 47 ohms. El tema es que cuando pongo la carga y la enchufo a 220v, y con el potenciometro ajustado para que el circuito entregue toda la corriente, anda todo bien, pero cuando vario el potenciometro ( lo probé con una lampara de 50W, por que es una serie que tengo con dos lamparas incandescentes de 25W) esta resistencia hace una especie de chisporroteo y se quema, pero el circuito no es que deja de andar, sino que la resistencia deja de servir. Pense que estaba mal diseñado el PCB,  pero probe reemplazando la resistencia por una común de igual potencia y el circuito anda los mas bien. Mi duda es la siguiente, por que esta resistencia fallo?, hay algo que se me paso por alto al momento de usar resistencias SMD, por que las otras dos andan lo mas bien, y eso que esta resistencia igual que las demás, son de control, osea que no pasa la corriente de consumo de la carga.

Esquematico



Imagen del PCB que diseñe yo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 13, 2018)

Revisa el capacitor C3 puede estar dañado o con mucha fuga. cuando el Triac conduce al máximo es como un corto, pero cuano conduce poco  esta pasand mucha corriente por el capacitor y la R superando la capacidad de disipación de esta.
Si solo la utilizas con lámparas podes desconectar la R, la red snoober puede ser suprimida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2018)

Ese circuito se llama DIMMER aqui y en Marte 

Si mal no recuerdo esa resistencia debe ser de 2 Watts.


----------



## mmartins (Ago 13, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Revisa el capacitor C3 puede estar dañado o con mucha fuga. cuando el Triac conduce al máximo es como un corto, pero cuano conduce poco  esta pasand mucha corriente por el capacitor y la R superando la capacidad de disipación de esta.
> Si solo la utilizas con lámparas podes desconectar la R, la red snoober puede ser suprimida



Ah esa sería la red snoober? , Voy a buscar info sobre ella, para aprender qué función cumple. En realidad la arme para soldador 
que tengo de 60w


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2018)

mmartins dijo:


> Ah esa sería la red snoober? , Voy a buscar info sobre ella, para aprender qué función cumple. En realidad la arme para soldador
> que tengo de 60w


Construye Un Control De Temperatura Para Tu Cautin


----------

